# sawyer massey grader



## sawyermassey (Nov 23, 2003)

I would like to know if anyone has any info on this type of machine, such as what year this may be, if anyone has any pictures of same when new showing the proper colours. I think it was origionaly yellow & black. Or any kind of literature. My father bought it in 1957-8, And used it for years. It has sat since 1961. I am going to restore it but I need a rad for it as it is missing. I got a 15-30 rad but it is too big. it is a McCormick 10-20 driveline. I understand that they made them with your choice of a Fordson or McCormick drive. My dad bought it from the town of Coniston Ontario For $250.00, I guess it must be worth more now. Thank you in advance for any info, Ty Hako-oja, Edmonton Canada. P.S. SORRY BUT I CAN'T GET THE PICTURE TO COME UP . The picture is up on the thread (Sawyer Massey Picture)


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Tractor Pictures*

sawyermassey on the main page in Tractor Pictures i have a F.A.Q. on how to post pictures there are 3 different ways use which one is easiest for you. Also Welcome to tractor forum glad to have you aboard.:friends: 
Jody


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

:hello: 

Here is some S.M.G. tidbits.

http://www.farmcollector.com/archive/0103/0103_feature_2.html


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

welcome to tractor forum sawyer massey. by my book the 10-20 mccormick was built between 1923-39. the serial # on the tractor should be on the firewall by the oil pressure guage that should put you close on the year unless it was taken off for such a conversion. if you have the # from the tractor i can tell you the year. i do have a couple spare rads from 10-20's.
bear


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

if the s/n plate is missing the # may be stamped on the underside of the tub near the oil pan or if you take the top off the transmission it should be stamped somewhere between the boltholes.


----------

